# Charnières PowerBook G3 Lombard (Bronze Keyboard)



## gpbonneau (2 Février 2020)

Un petit tuto pour changer les charnières :
Première partie : Séparer l'écran et le PowerBook.

D'abord l'éteindre et retirer la batterie ;-)

Ensuite retirer le clavier.
Il faut pousser 2 petits loquets en haut du clavier pour le basculer vers l'avant :






et le poser à l'envers sur le devant du PowerBook (pas besoin de le débrancher).





Ensuite basculer complètement l'écran vers l'arrière.
Soulever le petit capot devant le clavier, avec le bouton d'allumage. 
Il faut forcer un peu pour dégager les 2 petits ergots sur le devant du capot.
Puis l'emmener vers l'avant pour le sortir :










Le petit capot pas facile à enlever avec les 2 ergots qui sont encliquetés sur l'avant :





Retirer la plaque de protection sur le processeur fixée par 3 vis  cruciforme.
Et la soulever avec l'anse sur le devant :





Puis débrancher l'écran en soulevant le connecteur (vers le haut) à gauche du processeur et dégager la nappe :





De l'autre coté, dégager un peu le petit circuit qui alimente le rétro-éclairage et débrancher la prise :





Ensuite, ouvrir la trappe qui cache les prises à l'arrière du Mac et retirer les 4 vis qui tiennent l'écran (Torx de 8) :





Et voilà l'écran séparé du Mac.


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Février 2020)

Deuxième partie : le démontage de l'écran et des charnières (1/2) :

Enlever les 2 pastilles autocollantes en bas de l'écran qui cachent 2 vis cruciformes et les retirer :










Retirer les 4 patins autocollants en caoutchouc en haut de l'écran qui cachent 4 vis cruciformes et les retirer :





Au total 6 vis cruciformes tiennent la coque arrière de l'écran :





Ensuite écarter la coque arrière de l'écran en dégageant les ergots sur les cotés (4 de chaque coté) en partant du haut :










Une fois la coque arrière dégagée, on peut dévisser les charnières.
Elles sont fixées par 12 vis. Pour chaque charnières : 4 vis cruciformes (en rouge) sur le dessus, puis en soulevant légèrement le panneau LCD, 2 vis Torx de 8 (en vert) sur le coté :





Pour la charnière à gauche, une fois dégagée, il faut retirer le petit capot en plastique qui protège les 2 fils du circuit de rétro-éclairage. Procéder en sens inverse pour le remontage.





Suite : la charnière à droite.


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Février 2020)

Le démontage de l'écran et des charnières (2/2) : La charnière à droite.

Il faut dégager la petite plaquette qui fixe la nappe sur la charnière :





Puis dérouler le petit morceau de scotch qui tient la nappe enroulée autour de la charnière :





Et, en agrandissant la spire qui entoure la charnière, la sortir de la nappe :





Procéder en sens inverse pour replacer la nouvelle charnière. Remettre le scotch en place en resserrant la spirale de la nappe.
Puis replacer la petite plaquette de la nappe dans les ergots sur la charnière.
Réviser la charnière en place (les 2 vis Torx de 8 en premier en soulevant légèrement le panneau LCD).
S'assurer que la nappe n'est pas coincé sous la charnière.
Replacer la coque arrière (encliqueter les cotés) et replacer les vis à l'avant avec les caches.

Pour replacer l'écran sur le PowerBook reprendre la première partie du tuto depuis la fin.


----------



## woz86 (3 Février 2020)

Merci pour le tutoriel


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2020)

Merci, c'est encore plus beau que les tutos d'iFixit


----------



## woz86 (3 Février 2020)

Va falloir que je me lance à le faire au calme et avec concentration


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2020)

Tu devrais l'envoyer sur iFixit


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Février 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Va falloir que je me lance à le faire au calme et avec concentration


Prends ton temps et reste calme ;-) Le plus dur à enlever c'est le petit capot, un peu raide.
Dis-toi que c'est beaucoup plus facile que sur nos machines actuelles ;-)
J'ai changer le fusion drive de mon iMac 27" de 2015 par un SSD NVMe de 2To, inaccessible sans démonter la carte mère... et ça marche nickel  Le pire c'est le changement de batterie sur mon MacBook Pro 15" de 2012, pour rien abimer en décollant la batterie, j'ai tout démonter, carte mère et écran, encore plus compliqué que l'iMac, mais ça le fait bien. Merci iFixit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2020)

Et à noter, pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore besoin de les changer, qu'à l'instar de celles du Wallstreet et du Pismo, ces charnières sont assez fragiles, donc manœuvrez votre écran avec précaution, et surtout sans précipitation.


----------



## woz86 (13 Février 2020)

Le changement des charnières c'est fait sans encombre, le petit capot en effet était un peu chiant.

Merci @gpbonneau pour son superbe tuto 

















Les charnières HS




Les nouvelles charnières mise en place








Et voilà ça tient !!! Mais il faut y aller doucement quand même !!!




J'ai égaré un petit cache lors du remontage :-(


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Février 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> ....
> J'ai égaré un petit cache lors du remontage :-(
> ....



pfff... ça ne m'est jamais arrivé ;-)
Je t'en met un de coté.


----------



## woz86 (14 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> pfff... ça ne m'est jamais arrivé ;-)
> Je t'en met un de coté.


C’est bon je l’ai retrouvé dans la chambre de l’un de mes fils  je ne sais pas comment il a atterri là !

J’ai suivi ton tutoriel à la lettre et impeccable. Le petit capot en effet est galère à enlever, mais aussi à remettre correctement.
Les nouvelles charnières font bien leurs rôles mais il faut y aller doucement quand même.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2020)

Ah ça … Par contre, je ne comprends pas ta difficulté avec ce que tu appelles "le petit capot" (j'imagine qu'il s'agit du cache charnières), je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème avec : un coup de blackstick au niveau de l'arrondi de chaque côté, et ça vient tout seul, et pour le remontage il suffit d'appuyer dessus !


----------



## woz86 (15 Février 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ça … Par contre, je ne comprends pas ta difficulté avec ce que tu appelles "le petit capot" (j'imagine qu'il s'agit du cache charnières), je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème avec : un coup de blackstick au niveau de l'arrondi de chaque côté, et ça vient tout seul, et pour le remontage il suffit d'appuyer dessus !


Je n’avais sans doute pas l’outil adéquat pour le démonter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2020)

Avant d'avoir un black stick, j'utilisais un tournevis plat assez fin, mais c'est au sommet de l'arrondi, en basculant l'écran au maximum en arrière, qu'il faut faire levier, pas sur la partie plate où il y a le bouton de démarrage.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Février 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avant d'avoir un black stick, j'utilisais un tournevis plat assez fin, mais c'est au sommet de l'arrondi, en basculant l'écran au maximum en arrière, qu'il faut faire levier, pas sur la partie plate où il y a le bouton de démarrage.



C'est ce que je faisais sur les premiers, un peu comme les caches charnières des modèles plus ancien.
Mais je cassais les petits ergots (très fragile) à l'arrière du capot (entouré en vert sur ma photo), alors qu'en écartant la partie avant du capot on sort les petits ergots à l'avant (beaucoup plus solide, ceux au bout de la flèche en rouge) de leurs logements.

Après, chacun sa méthode...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2020)

Bizarre, entre les Wallstreet, les lombards et les Pismo que j'ai ouvert avec cette méthode, je n'ai jamais cassé ces ergots ! Faut que je vérifie sur le "take apart" comment Apple recommande de procéder.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Février 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bizarre, entre les Wallstreet, les lombards et les Pismo que j'ai ouvert avec cette méthode, je n'ai jamais cassé ces ergots ! Faut que je vérifie sur le "take apart" comment Apple recommande de procéder.



J'en ai déjà cassé quelques uns, c'est pour ça que je sort d'abord la partie avant... le Take Apart c'est peut être bien quand la machine est neuve, les plastiques deviennent cassant avec le temps (surtout ceux de cette époque)... je préfère les tutos ifixit ;-)


----------



## woz86 (17 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'en ai déjà cassé quelques uns, c'est pour ça que je sort d'abord la partie avant... le Take Apart c'est peut être bien quand la machine est neuve, les plastiques deviennent cassant avec le temps (surtout ceux de cette époque)... je préfère les tutos ifixit ;-)


Quand je l’ai démonté j’avais peur de le casser, j’ai d’abord déboîter à gauche et après à droite côté interrupteur qui était plus galère.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2020)

Bon, j'ai regardé le take-apart, en fait, ça se sort "à la minime", sans outil, par devant, en tirant vers soi sous le rebord, et en soulevant. Quand j'aurais un moment, je sortirais une de mes épaves "donneuse d'organes", et je testerais.


----------



## Yvan le fou (23 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Superbe Tuto.
J'ai un Powerbook G3 Pismo dont les charnières commencent à être faibles.
Avec un tuto aussi détaillé je me lancerais bien à faire la manipulation en prenant mon temps au calme.
Par contre une question subsiste encore. Où avez vous acheter les charnières de remplacement ?

Cordialement,
Yannick.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2022)

Yvan le fou a dit:


> Par contre une question subsiste encore. Où avez vous acheter les charnières de remplacement ?


Acheté ? Non, récupérées sur une épave, il y a bien longtemps que c'est devenu difficile à trouver autrement !

Attention, les charnières de Wallstreet et PDQ sont inversées par rapport à celles des Lombard et Pismo, et donc incompatibles, bien choisir l'épave en fonction du modèle à remettre en état.


----------



## woz86 (23 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Acheté ? Non, récupérées sur une épave, il y a bien longtemps que c'est devenu difficile à trouver autrement !


J’en avais trouvé des charnières neuves sur eBay pour mon Lombard.
J’ai un jeu de charnière à changer sur mon Pismo, que je n’ai jamais pris encore le temps de changer.


----------



## Yvan le fou (25 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai trouvé un pismo qui ne démarre plus sous LBC et a un prix plus résonable que les charnières trouvées sous eb*y. Les charnières semblent bonne état suite échange avec le vendeur et photos supplémentaires, je parts sur cette solution en croisant les doigts.
Merci à vous.
PS : si vous avez un bon plan pour une carte airport classic je suis intérressé également.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2022)

Yvan le fou a dit:


> PS : si vous avez un bon plan pour une carte airport classic je suis intérressé également.


Mauvais plan, les cartes Airport (802.11b) sont, au mieux, difficiles, voire au pire, impossibles à faire fonctionner avec les réseaux WiFi actuels, mieux vaut trouver une carte PCMCIA compatible (à base de puce Broadcom) en 802.11f (équivalent "AirPort Extreme") ! Mon Pismo fonctionne avec une telle carte, et se connecte sans souci sur chacun de mes deux réseaux WiFi.


----------



## Yvan le fou (5 Février 2022)

Bonjour

Oppération réussie sur un Pismo.
Il y a juste les les cables noir des deux antennes à gérer et dévisser l’antenne qui est sur la charnière gauche pour la remonter ensuite.

J’avais quune charnièr très souple. Je l’ai démonté, nettoyé, remis une mini micro lichette de graisse et, miracle elle est a nouveau assez ferme. Bon, je ne sais pas pour combien de temps. Mais le fait d’avoir enlever les saletés qui complaient les raynures présentes sur le teton semble apporter du mieux.
J’aurais du le faire sur les autres avant de tout remonter.

Un GRAND merci pour ce tuto car jamais je n’aurais su et tenté d´ouvrir le dos de l’écran tout seul ni le cache avec le bouton on/off.


----------

